
Ofuscacion de codigo - allinsell
http://hackingeeks.com/blog/2010/09/20/ofuscacion-de-codigo/
======
gasull
Interesting blog, but unlike me, most people here don't understand Spanish.
This looks like auto-submitting link-farming spam.

